# Tiger Shrimp



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Wow, first we get the oil spill, ruins fishing for awhile, then we get the invasion of the Lionfish. Now we are being invaded by the Asian Tiger Shrimp.
Ch.3 News just reported the Asian Tiger Shrimp has been caught in the Ecambia County area by shrimpers. They said they are a more aggressive shrimp and could cause problems with our native shrimp. They get up to 12" long and 11 ounces. 
However, the upside is, they are good to eat. 
FWC is asking that anyone who catches the Asian Tiger Shrimp (striped), to notify them with the size, amount and coordinance of where you caught them. 
Has anyone caught any? Do they eat/taste as good as our native shrimp?
Seems like if they get up to about a pound each, that would be good for the shrimpers, yes?


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Yum Yum !!*

They are excellent to eat. I ate a ton of them back in the day in SE Asia. They are truly BBQ size. If hungry,I could only eat 8-10 of them. Used to go down great with Tuborg,Carlsberg,or "33" beer. 

I can't figure why some people seem to be worried that they are here,if you like shrimp,more to eat. --- SAWMAN


----------



## Jhoe (May 4, 2009)

Until all our redfish start eating monster shrimp and grow out of the slot


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Jhoe said:


> Until all our redfish start eating monster shrimp and grow out of the slot


It will still never be as big of an issue as catching a slot sized snook. I truly believe those fish skip a 4 inch size range and go straight from under slot to over slot in a 1 hour period.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

SAWMAN said:


> They are excellent to eat. I ate a ton of them back in the day in SE Asia. They are truly BBQ size. If hungry,I could only eat 8-10 of them. Used to go down great with Tuborg,Carlsberg,or "33" beer.
> 
> I can't figure why some people seem to be worried that they are here,if you like shrimp,more to eat. --- SAWMAN


I've heard about some shrimp so big, they actually stuff them, like a stuffed bell pepper. 

Not sure of the "worry", they have for them, but what I got out of the News, was they believe they may eat the native shrimp, and they may carry some disease's that native shrimp can't, which may kill them???

They also hope/think that the Winter temps will kill them out around here. 
Some research facility "accidently" let them escape from S. Carolina (I think).


----------



## carman (Aug 11, 2010)

mini lobster lol


----------



## Dragonfire21281 (Apr 7, 2011)

sing me up for some.. yumm light the grill and lets eat..


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Big Skrimps mean Big Appetite


----------



## PurpleNGold (Mar 15, 2011)

Might be good bait!


----------



## driver (Sep 24, 2009)

PurpleNGold said:


> Might be good bait![/QUOTE heck yea sounds like you can bait several hooks with just one


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

When do you think they'll try and put limits on them?


----------



## jimmyjams4110 (Oct 20, 2007)

My dinner says hello.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

jimmyjams4110 said:


> My dinner says hello.


Who said they could eat 8-10 of those?? That's a hungry fella there.


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

We get some prawn out here(Monterey Bay) that are similar, but you gotta drop traps in 600' of water to get them....its alot of work but tasty


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

With the net/trawl ban in FL waters, how do you catch these? Traps, cast net. Heck, you could shoot that black one with a pole spear. Where do you find these things?


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

I wonder if you could use that as bait ???? :blink::blink:

Scott


----------



## Miami Matt (Jun 20, 2009)

chris v said:


> it will still never be as big of an issue as catching a slot sized snook. I truly believe those fish skip a 4 inch size range and go straight from under slot to over slot in a 1 hour period.


very true!


----------



## mastic (Mar 11, 2011)

jimmyjams4110 said:


> my dinner says hello.


where did you get that skrimp???????


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

flappininthebreeze said:


> With the net/trawl ban in FL waters, how do you catch these? Traps, cast net. Heck, you could shoot that black one with a pole spear. Where do you find these things?



Judging from the size of it, a rod & reel, should put up a good fight.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm pretty sure that when winter gets here and the water is cold those bad boys will either freeze or starve to death. Too bad they didn't exclusively eat Lionfish.


----------



## roseycrow (Mar 22, 2008)

Ate some when I was in Thailand and they are delicious.


----------

